# Bird wildlife in Greece No2



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello guys! How are you? As I have posted several pictures of wild birds in a previous thread (http://talkbudgies.com/other-birds/263969-bird-wildlife-greece.html) taken by the photographer Thomas Nikolopoulos, this time I decided to post new pictures of wild birds taken by another talented photographer, Giorgos Goutas. He gave me his permission to post some of his beautiful pictures. The pics now are different, now it's spring time and many of these birds are visiting Greece before they travel again to their destinations. Enjoy!
This is a male Cirl Bunting (Emberiza cirlus)

This fellow is a Great tit (Parus major)

This is a Black-necked grebe couple (Podiceps nigricollis)

This is a Black kite (Milvus migrans)

This is one of my favourites, Hoopoe (Upupa epops)

A Common whitethroat (Sylvia communis)

That's the rare species of Short-toed snake eagle

A European greenfinch (Chloris chloris)

A Crested Lark (Galarida cristata)

This is a Sardinian warbler (Sylvia melanocephala)

Lastly, one of my favourites again, a Eurasian blue tit (Cyanistes caeruleus)

Thanks a lot Giorgos Goutas! I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

The photos are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

nuxi said:


> The photos are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


Giorgos and I thank you Gaby!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful pictures Despina...thank you for sharing with us...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Wonderful pictures Despina...thank you for sharing with us...


Thanks Randy! I love wild birds and I am glad you like the pics!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics! I'm quite familiar with the greenfinches, the blue and great tit birdies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Despina,

The pictures are beautiful. 
Please extend the thanks of the Talk Budgies Forum to Mr. Giorgos Goutas for allowing you to share his incredible images with us!*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Despina.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

aluz said:


> Awesome pics! I'm quite familiar with the greenfinches, the blue and great tit birdies.


Thanks Ana! Greenfinches are also bred in captivity, I had one when I was a little! They are wonderful singers! I see very often the blue and great tit birds outside my house, in this time of year they are flirting a lot 



FaeryBee said:


> *Despina,
> 
> The pictures are beautiful.
> Please extend the thanks of the Talk Budgies Forum to Mr. Giorgos Goutas for allowing you to share his incredible images with us!*


Thanks Deb! I am glad you like the pics and I'll let him know! I am thinking of making a posting request for each season to a different photographer!They are doing a great job! 



Kate C said:


> Beautiful pictures Despina.


Thank you Kate, I am glad you liked them!


----------

